
Why Windows power users break Linux - bruce_one
https://freedompenguin.com/articles/opinion/windows-power-users-break-linux/
======
timonoko
I bet most issues come from those mysterious "mount points". In most peoples
mind the windows "drive-letters" are just short symbols for various devices
and not equal to "mount points". So they end up writing raw data directly to
partitions and mess everything up. Luckily most modern linuxes have
automounters now.

